# Non-Gas powered mowers. Experience? Thoughts?



## Vermonster (Mar 4, 2008)

No offense to anybody that has an electric mower, but I used to laugh when I would go over to my buddies house and his neighbor was out there mowing with his. He was constantly fumbling with the cord to get it out of the path of the mower. I think he could have picked a better pattern to mow, and the cord wouldn't have been a problem... maybe that is why I laughed at him.

Electric is cleaner, greener, and quieter than gas... its really your call. Is your lawn completely covered by the cord length or are you going to be investing in some extension cords?

A new gas powered mower (one that doesn't have a pull cord that snaps and starts regularly would probably make you happy too though), and that would still probably save you a couple hundred over the battery powered.

Before you by it... search the web for reviews - there is probably a reason why its cheap.


----------



## IckesTheSane (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts, Vermonster. I was thinking about it a little more, and came to the conclusion that a corded model is simply impractical. My lawn is essentially woods with grass (kind of) growing underneath, a cord would too easily get wrapped up around trees.

I stopped by my dad's house to borrow his Neuton to give it a more thorough testing sometime this weekend, and noticed the new issue of Consumer Reports; it reviews mowers. They rated a fair number of battery powered mowers. Their order from better to merely 'good' is:

Black and Decker CMM1200 - $400, 21", 24V, 65 rating overall, 88 lbs
Craftsman 37048 - $400, 19", 48V, 62 Rating overall, 80 lbs
Homelite UT13122 - $300, 20", 24V, 61 rating overall, 97 lbs
Neuton EM 5.1 - $350, 14", 24V, 57 overall, 48 lbs

After using my dad's Neuton last season, I'm surprised at how heavy the other mowers are. Probably directly related to the cutting width, as the Neuton is much narrower. My lawn would generously be described as 'rugged' and it's also on a pretty good slope, so the lighter the better (right?), since none of the electrics are self propelled.

Any experience with any of those particular models?


----------



## rgathright (Sep 26, 2008)

We should all do our part to save the enviroment and encourage the growth of the solar and wind power industries. Cordless electric lawn mowers go a long ways towards these goals. I recently purchased the Black & Decker Cordless Electric Lawnmower the CMM1200. In the review I describe how to upgrade the mower to mow over 9,000 SQFT! I hope my review will help you make a decision about our future.
http://www.epinions.com/review/Blac..._Cordless_Mulching_Mower/content_445899312772


----------

